

Google updates a stock info search result design - usaphp
https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab=ww#hl=en&safe=off&tbo=d&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=nok&fp=49b1a69e1ccd2266

======
nobbis
For a beautiful stock info web app, try StockColor:

<http://stockcolorapp.com/app>

(Full disclosure: I built it.)

~~~
acchow
The "search" icon is kind of hidden (probably due to habit). I almost expected
it to be slightly left of the top-right corner.

It wasn't obvious that the news articles to the right of the stock quote
pertain to the general market and not the quote itself until the animation
occurred. How do I see all my favourite stock quotes at the same time (kind of
like the way the indices are quoted on the left)

~~~
nobbis
I placed the search icon to make it convenient for right-handed users on the
iPad to tap.

True, I've heard that comment about the news articles before. I need to revamp
that.

Your favorite stock quotes appear on the right edge of the main screen, as
well as on the watchlist page (swipe right.) There's no packed display like
the indices on the left.

Cheers for the feedback.

